
You MUST close a big client in 3 months or your business dies. How do you do it? - NerdBuddha
We see many epic stories about entrepreneurs that had their back against the wall, they persevered and succeeded.<p>In the 90s Apple fired Steve Jobs, then it was going down, Jobs made his comeback and miraculously turned Apple into the most valuable company in the world.<p>We all heard those stories, and we also know that the likelihood of that happening is VERY little, most startups die when they are in that tough spot.<p>Now I want you to picture yourself in a similar situation. All the odds are against you. You MUST close a big client in 3 months, or you&#x27;ll have to close your business. How do you do it?
======
quuquuquu
Based on the fickleness of customers, the tendency of sales cycles to
lengthen, and the consumption of resources of businesses...

I'm assuming my hypothetical business would shut its doors in 3 months, or 6
months, or 9 months...

It's hard to live client to client :)

------
sharemywin
get in front of as many people(big clients) as you can and say "yes, we can do
that".

~~~
sharemywin
At what price? yep sure. done.

~~~
sharemywin
And if you can actually delver than your on your way.

